# Which lifting gloves?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I lost one of my old skool argos york gloves. Can anyone recommend a decent pair as my hands were slipping away from bars last night.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Gloves are kinda gay


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I personally use a 99p pair of Gripz (lol) I don't see what is 'gay' about wearing a pair of gloves when lifting heavy ass weights as if I don't I tend to get calluses. Oh well that must make me a raging ****! A cheapskate & a tramp as well because I shop at 99p store.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

unless having a good reason to wear gloves i wouldn't as grip strength will improve better without them .

btw why do people feel the need to say gay in a detrimental way ?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I might go the grip strength way then, although I have no problem with Gay.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

none, no gloves for me. be a man and let your skin touch the iron.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

> I don't see what is 'gay' about wearing a pair of gloves when lifting heavy ass weights as if I don't I tend to get calluses.


 I still get calluses even with gloves but i guess they would be worse if i didn't use them.

Check out RDX training gloves on ebay. They last a few months and do the job well. Around £10.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

uhan said:


> unless having a good reason to wear gloves i wouldn't as grip strength will improve better without them .
> 
> btw why do people feel the need to say gay in a detrimental way ?


Cos bein gay is GAY.

FACT.


----------

